# Dad's new O scale Alpine Railway



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps,
I've not posted much in Model making for a long time, mostly because I'm working on a RR history book about Art & Architecture, but also till now I've not been bothered trying to figure out how to post pictures in the new Forum!

Modelling however has none the less been going on - some work for others, including laser kit design, and also working on my Dad's O scale European Layout. The layout is now about 18 months old, having destroyed our last layout when he moved to this new house. The layout is in a newly constructed basement, which was dug out and house underpinned. The layout is around 30ft x 50ft or so in size.

The whole one side is the Alpine section, which we built over the Christmas break. The mountains run floor to ceiling, with the concrete floor painted as a lake.

Here are some views of the work so far. The layout is block DC as well as DCC, depending on the programme he runs.




[img]


[img]


[img]


[img]


[img]


[img]


[img]

Those building my sister and I made when we were around 12-14 years old, many years ago, for our 3rd layout.
This layout today is Dad and I's 7th O scale layout.

[img]


[img]


Thats Dad and I!


Enjoy
David.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Fletch, 

Looking good I like the mountains, they dwarf the trains like they should. How about a track plan?


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave great looking rr


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool idea to go all the way to the floor.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice railroad David. You and your Dad should be very proud.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice work David, your Dad looks very proud of what's behind him and beside him, and so he should.
I've been dancing around the idea of building a layout in the basement, for my grandson of course. Six months of winter is just getting to be ridiculous, so I think we need something inside.
By the way I think I saw a spot on the ceiling that didn't have a light, did you miss one or just haven't put it up yet?
Great layout and great photographs, thanks for sharing them.
Cheers.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking railway and it photographs well. Maybe we will see more of these with the increased intrest in O in Europe in the last few years?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Fantastic looking railway! Love it! 
Must be real fun to build this together with your father. Also great to see the 'family memories' like those house you've builded in your youth. 
What brands are the trains?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

that is, how an indoors layout should be!


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. 

I can see there was a LOT of thought that went into the painted backdrop. 
Seeing the zweibelturm chapel brought back some very nice memories. 

I can see some ideas I'm going to steal if I ever do an indoor layout!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

that's one sweeeet layout 

Dave V


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the painted floor, very John Allen-esque


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! I love two-rail O scale! The early constructed buildings that you and your sister did just add that much more history to the layout! It really is neat that you and your father are still enjoying the hobby together (I'm envious as my father's too ill with Alzheimers to enjoy model railroading anymore.) Let us know when your book is to be published!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, David..... I see where you get you talent and creativity... 

What a marvelous layout.







It's fantastic.

Just the thought of the cantenary wiring would make my head swim.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

David; 

It's beautiful, and I'm sure John Allen would have liked the floor to ceiling scenery. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Therer is no doubt JOhn Allen was an influence on me- if you see our 5th layout at the 4largescale web site, you can see those ideas used (even mirrors) on our transportable US styled layout. 
The trains on this layout are mostly Rivarossi and some Lima all from the 1970s, however most of the Euro locos from this era are beyond their used by date! Most of the locos Dad is running now are modern Euro brass, Fulgurex and Linz, and a number of current brands. Also we have some of the new Euro MTH on order, which look excellent. Dad was always supportive of my modelling endeavours, even though I wrecked the kitchen floor with solvents and scratched the joinery with my modellers knife! He never put on the brakes, and see how its got now in his own basement! 

Thanks chaps, 


David.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Fletch,

Looks great!!! I have one question, did you lose a bet?! A BOSTON shirt?! Oh, the horror! At least it isn't a Red Sux shirt!! LOL, sorry, Yankee fans have to get in their digs where they can! 

All kidding aside, the modeling looks great! I sometimes wonder why 2 rail O gauge isn't more popular here.


----------



## Doddy (Jan 23, 2008)

I just rejoined the forum after a long break. Found this topic and have to say I really like the atmosphere created by this open, uncluttered, clean, brightly coloured railway model.

10/10 for me.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Just saw this post... very very sweet layout.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

Great to see those beautiful 0 scale German prototypes. The ONLY thing that looked out of place was the American style turntable with "SAFETY FIRST" across it. The track, the catenary, the buildings all looked terrific. I am glad to see 0 scale two rail alive and well. 

V/r


----------

